# Hi'ya fellas !



## coolhandjames (Apr 12, 2012)

*Does ye ever fucketh a wench and carry round her pussy stank throughout the day ?**Don't cha just love the look on a girls face when she catches a whiff of another girls pussy ? *

*Wait a tick... *

Does you even know what a *Vagina* feels like...? 


Allow* Coolhandjames *enlighten thee



Warm APPLE PIE





Do i even have to say it ?... your mom --->




*Kisses !*




​


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 13, 2012)

^^^retart alert


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 13, 2012)

Retart^^


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 13, 2012)

me or the OP?


----------



## Watson (Apr 13, 2012)

^^race war!!!!


----------



## cube789 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 13, 2012)

almost forgot the OP


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 13, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> me or the OP?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## charley (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Apr 13, 2012)

Fuck off James


----------



## EARL (Apr 14, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> me or the OP?





Little Guy said:


>





charley said:


>



Rumor has it that the Boogeyman wants to make a house call.

And say Hi'ya in person to you coffee-slurping, cum-drunk dickheads.

WWE - The Boogeyman Theme Music - Comin To Getcha - YouTube



Better hide under the covers or you might not sleep well tonite.


HE'S COMING TO GET YOU.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

wtf^?


----------



## EARL (Apr 14, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> wtf^?



Be Afraid Bitch.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2012)

Boogie Woogie Wu - Insane Clown Posse (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 14, 2012)

EARL said:


> Rumor has it that the Boogeyman wants to make a house call.
> 
> And say Hi'ya in person to you coffee-slurping, cum-drunk dickheads.
> 
> ...












 

​


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

Does every one feel a little dumber when clicking on Coolhands threads? I am going to MOCK this cunt senseless….


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Does every one feel a little dumber when clicking on Coolhands threads? I am going to MOCK this cunt senseless….



Listen, i doubt you are able to fuck cunt let alone MOCK it... Fuckin nigga


----------



## cube789 (Apr 14, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ​



could you possibly suck anymore dick ?
serious question


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

How can you tell when coolhand is full?, he dribbles from both sides of the mouth….


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> How can you tell when coolhand is full?, he dribbles from both sides of the mouth???.







How can you tell it's bed time at Azza's house ????

The big hand touches the little hand. ​


----------

